# DRWF North east wellness day



## HOBIE (Jul 13, 2014)

Its on 22 Nov this year with talks from some good people. £5 inc tea & coffee, You have to register on site.   At Hartlepool Marina


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 30, 2014)

Just giving this a "Bump"  Last 2yrs were good


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 26, 2014)

Dinner inc


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 8, 2014)

Dr Shaw from Newcastle uni is giving a talk & others


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree. The previous 2 events were excellent - informative, well organised and delivered. Highly recommended.

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2014)

Here's a link to more information:

https://www.drwf.org.uk/event_uk/diabetes-wellness-day-north-east-1#.VDYZbPldWAg

Hartlepool’s Maritime Experience, Central Hartlepool
Saturday, November 22, 2014 - 10:00 - Saturday, November 22, 2014 - 16:00

The one I attended in Southampton was excellent


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2014)

Not long now  Having a week in the lakes first. Off work


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 2, 2014)

22 Nov Hartlepool Marina


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2014)

Going to have a look around the "Tricomalee" (don't know if that's right). Is the oldest floating warship. Built in Nelson days .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 11, 2014)

Got program of day this morning. Looks good & very professional.   Good speakers & yoga course.  (not just normal yoga "Laughter Yoga". It will be !)


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 11, 2014)

*Diabetes Wellness Day North East*

Thanks for those encouraging comments everyone. It's great to see that you are looking forward to this year's event. We've got a great day planned, with some really different talks. Professor Shaw is one of our funded researchers, so we are looking forward to seeing him again, we have Alice and her hypo awareness dog Holly talking about their experience. We'll have some belly laughing fun with Pam. I've done her workshop before, it's quite exerting, so be prepared for a bit of a workout  The Roaring Mouse Drama group are doing a specially commissioned play for us around diabetes and the World War One centenary and there will be lots of other info on hand. Claire and I are looking forward to coming up to Hartlepool again and seeing you all. If anyone wants to book a place and hasn't yet, there is still time. The details are on our website with a link to a printable registration form www.drwf.org.uk/UpcomingEvents   or just give me a call on 023 92 636133 and I can take your details over the phone. See you in a couple of weeks. 
Lee Calladine (Event Coordinator DRWF).


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 11, 2014)

If you would like to see photographs from previous Diabetes Wellness Days in Hartlepool, I have uploaded some sets to our Flickr page. Here is the link www.flickr.com/photos/drwfdiabetes/sets/ You can see what else we've been getting up to too


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 17, 2014)

*Laughter Yoga*

We're really looking forward to welcoming Pam Medhurst to the Diabetes Wellness day. Pam is coming all the way from Hull to be with us and her happiness workshops and laughter yoga sessions are great fun. I can't wait for everyone to join is and exercise their chuckle muscles 

www.pammedhurst.co.uk


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 17, 2014)

*What the dog nose...*

We're also looking forward to meeting Alice Halstead and her hypo-awareness dog Holly. Alice has brittle diabetes and was paired up with Holly through the charity Medical Detection Dogs. We've worked with them many times in the past, given talks for each other and supported each others events. They do great work and we can't wait for you to hear all about it. 

www.medicaldetectiondogs.org.uk


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2014)

Do go along if you can, it really will be a great day!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2014)

Am looking forward to the Yoga bit !  Me legs don't bend like they used to in my windsurfin days. Should be good


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 18, 2014)

*Legs*

I know the feeling Hobie, my poor knees don't like much bending either , thankfully most of Pam's class is done standing


----------



## DRWFDiabetes (Nov 18, 2014)

*Hartlepool Mail*

Look out for our article in tomorrow's Hartlepool Mail. I think the Roaring Mouse Drama Group have one in there too.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 19, 2014)

Have read articles online & both good.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 22, 2014)

Very good event today. Met some lovely people & three excellent shows. Enjoyed the laughing yoga. Good side shows & gadgets.  Well run event !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 22, 2014)

HOBIE said:


> Very good event today. Met some lovely people & three excellent shows. Enjoyed the laughing yoga. Good side shows & gadgets.  Well run event !



Good stuff Hobie! I'm looking forward to the next Southern event


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2014)

If anyone gets the chance to go !  Get yourself there


----------

